# Parallelbetrieb von Motoren an einem Frequenzumformer



## Rainer_Eifel (26 Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen an diesem schönen Sonntag,

ein Kunde von mir möchte aus Kostengründen die Anzahl der Frequenzumformer reduzieren, da die Motoren eh gleich schnell laufen können. Es steht als zur Diskussion, ob es geht mehrere (3-5 Stk) Motoren an einem Frequenzumformer zu betreiben.
Es steht im Raum FUs der Fa. Danfoss einzusetzen.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
1. techn. sicherlich kein Problem, jedoch kann das dem FU schaden?
2. worauf ist zu achten? (Mir fällt hier schon einmal der thermische Motorschutz ein, der je Motor separat realisiert werden muss.)
3. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen hiermit und sowas schon einmal gemacht?
4. Sehe ich es richtig, dass die Summe aller der kW und des Motorstroms in den FU eingegeben werden müssen?
5. Kann man eine automatische Motoranpassung (AMA) vom FU über alle Motoren gleichzeitig laufen lassen, damit die erweiterten Motordaten optimiert werden?

Ich möchte schon jetzt ganz herzlich für Eure Antworten bedanken und wünsche Euch noch ein schönes WE.

Viele Grüße aus der Eifel

Rainer


----------



## Deltal (26 Juli 2009)

Sollen alle Motoren gleichzeitig laufen? Haben die Motoren alle den selben Nennstrom?

Praktisch habe ich schon zwei gleiche Motoren parallel an einem FU betrieben, gibt meistens auch extra Modi dafür. Die thermische Überwachung würde mit Bimetall Relais realisiert. Dem FU (SEW oder Schneider.. ich weiss es nicht mehr) sagt man dann zwei Motore a *KW bei *In und der macht den Rest. Die Motormessung muss man abschalten. Probleme hat das imho nicht gegeben.

Was wäre denn mit einer Modularen Lösung? Also Netzmodul und dann die Motormodule per ZK anschliessen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2009)

Grundsätzlich möglich,

Der Umrichter sollte natürlich ein wenig mehr Strom als der Gesammtstrom zur verfügung haben, KW Leistungen sind hier
eher unintressant, Motorstrom und Gerätestrom sind die Punkte die beachtet werden müssen.
Thermischen Motorschutz ausführen. (bei FU-Betrieb sowieso sinnvoll)
Umrichter die über Motormangament wie bei SEW Parametriert werden, sind nicht umbedingt geeignet.
Kann auch nicht genutzt werden, weil Sie mit einen Motormodell rechnen was bei Mehrmotorenbetrieb
nicht vorhanden ist. Am besten ganz auf die Motoroptimierung verzichten.
Wenn du einen Sinusfilter einbaust hast du den Vorteil das du keine Abgeschirmten Leitungen brauchst und
kannst dahinter sogar über Schütze gut Motoren zu bzw. wegschalten.
Erfahrungen habe ich in der Holzberarbeitung damit gemacht wo hinter einen großen Umrichter mal schnell 30-50 Antriebe hängen,
sollte die alten Motor-Generator Kombinationen ersetzen, stark in diesen Bereich ist da KEB.

gruß helmut


----------



## Rainer_Eifel (26 Juli 2009)

Deltal schrieb:


> Sollen alle Motoren gleichzeitig laufen? Haben die Motoren alle den selben Nennstrom?
> 
> Praktisch habe ich schon zwei gleiche Motoren parallel an einem FU betrieben, gibt meistens auch extra Modi dafür. Die thermische Überwachung würde mit Bimetall Relais realisiert. Dem FU (SEW oder Schneider.. ich weiss es nicht mehr) sagt man dann zwei Motore a *KW bei *In und der macht den Rest. Die Motormessung muss man abschalten. Probleme hat das imho nicht gegeben.
> 
> Was wäre denn mit einer Modularen Lösung? Also Netzmodul und dann die Motormodule per ZK anschliessen.



Hallo Zusammen,

danke für die schnellen Vorabantworten. Ja, die Motoren sollen gleichzeitig laufen und haben denselben Nennstrom.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Danfoss-FUs und mehreren Motoren gemacht?

Vielen Dank und schönen Sonntag noch.

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## edi (26 Juli 2009)

> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Danfoss-FUs und mehreren Motoren gemacht?


 
Ja , Danfoss 3000 er Serie ( "rote und grüne Steuerkarte" ) , 5000er Serie
wurden mit 2-3 Motoren betrieben. Bereich so um die je 1,5 kw .
Keine Probleme. AMA deaktiviert ( 5000er Serie). Separater Motorschutzschalter....


----------



## mst (26 Juli 2009)

Hatte schon 10 Lüfter gleichzeitig an einem MM440, hab mir den FU und die Ausgangsdrossel von Siemens anhand der Kabelgesamtlänge auslegen lassen.

Auf eine automatische Motorerkennung hab ich verzichtet. MSS habe für jeden Lüfter einzeln eingebaut.

Grundsätzlich lehnt Siemens so viele Motoren ab, konnte wegen dem Anlaufstrom nur 5 Lüfter einschalten und die restlichen gestuft zuschalten. Ach ja Gesamtkabellänge sollte 100m nicht überschreiten.


----------



## maxider1 (27 Juli 2009)

*Ja VLT 6000*

12 Rückkühltürme mit je 8 Motoren welche in 4er Gruppen von einem VLT 6000 angesteuert werden. 

http://www.danfoss.de 
Produkthandbuch unter Technische Litaratur VLT6000 Dokumentation öffnen und Seite 69 und 92 beachten.

lg.
max


----------



## Rainer_Eifel (28 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank zusammen.

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------

